#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Гениальные артисты современного кино

## Нико

Раз уж на БФ в эти дни полный философский штиль, как я посмотрю (видимо, все философские спорщики, которые зажигают обычно, ушли на фронт), хочу вбросить небуддийскую тему (чем она хуже кулинарии). 

Кто, по-Вашему, относится к числу гениальных киноартистов-артисток современного кино? Конец прошлого века до наших дней? Очень интересно послушать мнения.

Я, например, раньше считала ДиКаприо просто хорошенькой мордашкой, а теперь вижу -- настоящий артист (судя по фильму "Остров проклятых" и некоторым другим).

----------

Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Bob

Brad Pitt, Clint Eastwood.

----------

Нико (25.08.2012)

----------


## Джигме

Давайте уж лучше на философские темы поговорим :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Давайте уж лучше на философские темы поговорим


Тогда с Вас -- интересная тема. Одним про мясо хочется, а мне вот про артистов захотелось.

----------


## Neroli

Мерил Стрип

----------

Буль (26.08.2012), Нико (25.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (27.08.2012), Чиффа (25.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Саша Грей

----------

Alex (25.08.2012), Фил (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Саша Грей


Это кто?

----------


## Anthony

Хопкинс, Кьюба Гудинг 
Саша Барон Коэн))

----------


## Нико

> Хопкинс, Кьюба Гудинг 
> Саша Барон Коэн))


Про Хопкинса согласна на все 1000 процентов, а вот про двух последних не слышала ((((

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Арнольд Шварцнеггер, Чак Норис, Жан Клод Ван-Дам, Сильвестр Сталоне, Долф Лунгрен, Стивен Сигал, Брюс Уиллис, (да-да, я любитель олдскульных боевиков  :Smilie:  ),  Джеки Чан, Джет Ли, Кристофер Ламберт, Джонни Деп, Роберт де Ниро, Дени де Вито, Джулиан Сендз, Анжелина Джоли, Шэрон Стоун, Мики Рурк, Хлоя Морец (не смотря на молодость)), Эдди Мерфи, Джеймс Белуши и многие другие, всех не припомнить сразу... Хороших актеров еще много но многие из современных раскрученных "звезд экрана" им и в подметки не годится, мельчают звезды, к сожалению.

----------

Homer (25.08.2012), Tashi_Tsering (25.08.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Это кто?


Если верить интернету - порно-звезда.

----------


## Нико

> Арнольд Шварцнеггер, Чак Норис, Жан Клод Ван-Дам, Сильвестр Сталоне, Долф Лунгрен, Стивен Сигал, Брюс Уиллис, (да-да, я любитель олдскульных боевиков  ),  Джеки Чан, Джет Ли, Кристофер Ламберт, Джонни Деп, Роберт де Ниро, Дени де Вито, Джулиан Сендз, Анжелина Джоли, Шэрон Стоун, Мики Рурк, Хлоя Морец (не смотря на молодость)), Эдди Мерфи, Джеймс Белуши и многие другие, всех не припомнить сразу... Хороших актеров еще много но многие из современных раскрученных "звезд экрана" им и в подметки не годится, мельчают звезды, к сожалению.


Вы мне перечисли талантливых и раскрученных. Меня именно актёрская игра интересует. Ну не то что бы по системе Станиславского, конечно.... Но Стивен Сигал? Шерон Стоун?

----------


## Нико

> Если верить интернету - порно-звезда.


Не ироньте, Нероли. Ну, раньше, например, гениями считали.... Одри Хепберн, Вивьен Ли, Кларка Гейбла.....

----------


## Эделизи

Куравлев, Басилашвили, Мягков просто гениален - неоднократно видела в театре. Фрейндлих. Неелова. 
Из зарубежных - Тильда Суинтон (в финальных кадрах Орландо она меняет сущность с мужской на женскую и наоборот не делая вообще никаких движений), Николсон тоже из "перевоплощенцев", т. е актеров, у которых даже глаза меняются в зависимости от характера роли.
Ну это актеры на уровне гениев, я считаю.

----------

Алевлад (26.08.2012), Нико (25.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Про Хопкинса согласна на все 1000 процентов, а вот про двух последних не слышала ((((


Самый лучший фильм  Кьюбы Гудинга - это "Военный ныряльщик". Очень рекомендую к просмотру. Фильм про первого черного водолаза. Там же играет Де Ниро.

Саша Барон Коэн....Ну, самые известные образы - это Али Джи и Борат. Так же играл гомосека Бруно)))
При всей несерьезности образов - входит он в них на все 100.

----------


## Anthony

> Про Хопкинса согласна на все 1000 процентов, а вот про двух последних не слышала ((((


Самый лучший фильм  Кьюбы Гудинга - это "Военный ныряльщик". Очень рекомендую к просмотру. Фильм про первого черного водолаза. Там же играет Де Ниро.

Саша Барон Коэн....Ну, самые известные образы - это Али Джи и Борат. Так же играл гомосека Бруно)))
При всей несерьезности образов - входит он в них на все 100.

----------


## Чиффа

Открыла для себя талант Алана Рикмана (самая известная на сегодняшний день его роль - Северус Снейп в историях про Гарри Поттера). Мне понравилась его игра в фильме-дебюте Радхи Бхарадвадж "Страна в шкафу", где Рикман играет сразу 3-х разных персонажей, и просто очарована я была его игрой в фильме "Снежный пирог", где его партнершей стала Сигурни Уивер (тоже я к ней неравнодушна). 
Мне очень нравится Ума Турман - редко я видела на экране такие чистые, выразительные, концентрированные эмоции, которые она демонстрирует в "Убить Билла". 
Еще одним открытием считаю трагическую роль Джима Кэрри в "Вечном сиянии чистого разума".

----------

Нико (25.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Про Хопкинса согласна на все 1000 процентов, а вот про двух последних не слышала ((((


Глянь Свини Тодд, там Саша весьма неплохо сыграл человека,получающего по чайнику. Чайником.

----------


## Нико

> Глянь Свини Тодд, там Саша весьма неплохо сыграл человека,получающего по чайнику. Чайником.


Мне почему-то трейлер Свини Тодда внушил сразу какой-то ужас. Может, когда-нить пересмотрю своё мнение.

----------


## Эделизи

Ах, да. Джонни Дэпп же. Гений. Просто гений. И технически на камеру работает фантастически.

----------

Кузьмич (26.08.2012), Чиффа (26.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Мне почему-то трейлер Свини Тодда внушил сразу какой-то ужас. Может, когда-нить пересмотрю своё мнение.


Ты его пересмотришь практически с начальных титров, предполагаю. Там музыка правит бал, это переснятая на пленку опера, или как там ее.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Вы мне перечисли талантливых и раскрученных. Меня именно актёрская игра интересует. Ну не то что бы по системе Станиславского, конечно.... Но Стивен Сигал? Шерон Стоун?


Гениальность для меня - это не умение соответствовать чьим-либо критериям актерской игры, а умение сыграть так, чтоб тебя помнили миллионы и 20 лет спустя. В своем амплуа перечисленные актеры более чем убедительны, имеют свою харизму, свою узнаваемость, свой яркий образ, фильмы с их участием запали в память многим людям и поэтому они и стали (кто-то больше, кто-то меньше) легендами.  
Стивен Сигал в том жанре, в котором он снимается, благодаря его 7-му дану по айкидо смотрится куда убедительнее чем любой актер с самой лучшей актерской игрой, но не умеющий так драться. А Шэрон Стоун ... В "Основном инстинкте" была вполне хороша)).

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Ты его пересмотришь практически с начальных титров, предполагаю. Там музыка правит бал, это переснятая на пленку опера, или как там ее.


Тодд - это мюзикл, его по-моему еще в 20-х-30-х годах первый раз ставили, и с тех пор на театральной сцене он не раз мелькал  в разных постановках, пока Бартон фильм не снял. 
Кстати, любителям Тодда рекомендую)) 
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3866021
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4072889

----------


## Нико

> Ты его пересмотришь практически с начальных титров, предполагаю. Там музыка правит бал, это переснятая на пленку опера, или как там ее.


Ну, для любителей оперы и страшно загримированного Джонни Деппа -- должно быть круто.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, для любителей оперы и страшно загримированного Джонни Деппа -- должно быть круто.


НЕ, тут дело в музыке и цвете и ракурсах. Без ущерба для эмоционального воздействия реж легко мог заменить Деппа на, допустим, Чипполино. Бартон же.

----------


## Нико

> НЕ, тут дело в музыке и цвете и ракурсах. Без ущерба для эмоционального воздействия реж легко мог заменить Деппа на, допустим, Чипполино. Бартон же.


Да Вы эстет.

----------


## Dron

> Да Вы эстет.


Сами вы Эстет.

----------

Кунсанг (26.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Стивен Сигал в том жанре, в котором он снимается, благодаря его 7-му дану по айкидо


Для меня он не артист, а боевые искусства. Наверное, сейчас это стало равнозначным.

----------


## Нико

> Сами вы Эстет.


Или правильнее эстэт? У нас просто разные вкусы. Наверное, у молодёжи сейчас Свинни Тодды -- самое гениальное, что можно было придумать за века.

----------

Буль (26.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Или правильнее эстэт? У нас просто разные вкусы. Наверное, у молодёжи сейчас Свинни Тодды -- самое гениальное, что можно было придумать за века.


Музыку написали еще до твоего рождения.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Для меня он не артист, а боевые искусства. Наверное, сейчас это стало равнозначным.


Он - артист играющий в фильмах мастера боевых искусств. А кто сможет сыграть мастера боевых искусств лучше чем сам мастер боевых искусств?

----------


## Нико

> Музыку написали еще до твоего рождения.


А постановку сделали такую тоже до моего рождения? Нельзя бы было бы как-то.... поизящнее?

----------


## Bob

> кто сможет сыграть мастера боевых искусств лучше чем сам мастер боевых искусств?


Хороший актёр?

----------


## Dron

> А постановку сделали такую тоже до моего рождения? Нельзя бы было бы как-то.... поизящнее?


Да можно, можно, а как же. Ирисок разбросать по улице ведь не додумался реж? Экий придурок!))))

----------


## Энн Тэ

Кейт Уинслет ("Айрис", "Чтец"), сверхгениальны сил нет Брэд Питт и Кристоф Вальц в "Бесславных ублюдках" (но второй раз я по ним съезжать не буду, уж очень жесток Тарантино для меня).

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Хороший актёр?


каков бы он ни был хороший актер, сколько бы не применяли спецэфектов, все равно лучше мастера не сыграет. И это часто видно по современным фильмам когда за несколько месяцев тренируют актера, накладывают кучу спецэффектов, и выходит шняга для подростков

----------


## Кунсанг

Джим Кэрри.

----------


## Нико

> Да можно, можно, а как же. Ирисок разбросать по улице ведь не додумался реж? Экий придурок!))))


Да я пошутила, ирисок там никаких не надо. Просто не люблю, когда в фильмах поют, а так всё чики-чики.

----------


## Энн Тэ

А Сильвестр Сталлоне на удивление гениален в фильме "Оскар". ))
Мишель Уильямс в роли Мэрилин Монро, по-моему, прекрасна.

----------


## Нико

> Мишель Уильямс в роли Мэрилин Монро, по-моему, прекрасна.


Это что за фильм?

----------


## Bob

> каков бы он ни был хороший актер, сколько бы не применяли спецэфектов, все равно лучше мастера не сыграет. И это часто видно по современным фильмам когда за несколько месяцев тренируют актера, накладывают кучу спецэффектов, и выходит шняга для подростков


Угу, куда же "шняге для подростков" до фильмов с Ван Даммом! ; )

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Это что за фильм?


"7 дней и ночей с Мэрилин" (My Week with Marilyn).

----------

Нико (25.08.2012)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Челентано — наше фсе! Ну и Джеки Чан, конечно  :Smilie:

----------


## Энн Тэ

А из наших, в фильме "Дневник его жены" гениальны, по-моему, все.

----------


## Eugeny

Киану Ривз(На гребне волны,Маленький Будда,Джонни-мнемоник,Матрица-3 части,Аниматрица,Помутнение)

----------


## Сайфо

Джефф Бриджес (Большой Лебовски) , Эдвард Нортон (Бойц. клуб, Американская история х) , Колин Ферт(Король говорит, Одинокий мужчина) и еще Шонн Пенн, Дикаприо, Альпачино, Кевин Спейси, Джон Гудман. Остальные актеры уже во вторую очередь на ум приходят.

^да и Киану Ривз ниче так

----------

Bob (25.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Баширов ишо хороший артист.

----------

Кузьмич (26.08.2012), Эделизи (25.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Вот Кевин  Спейси!!!!!! Жизнь Дэвида Гейла.....

----------

Кунсанг (26.08.2012), Энн Тэ (25.08.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Вот Кевин  Спейси!!!!!!


Кевин Спейси это да,но к сожалению сейчас он зачастил сниматься в фильмах с посредственным сюжетом вроде 21

----------


## Сайфо

> Жизнь Дэвида Гейла.....


Надо же именно этот мимо меня прошел. Спасибо, нашел теперь что завтра посмотреть.

----------


## Энн Тэ

Паучок Тоби Магуайер меня поразил в фильме "Братья" (сам фильм не понравился).

----------


## Dron

> Джефф Бриджес (Большой Лебовски)


Это совсем отдельная тема))

----------


## Аньезка

Хью Лори, Кейт Уинслет, Кира Найтли

----------


## Тензин Таши

Иннокентий Смоктуновский

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (27.08.2012), Чиффа (26.08.2012), Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Иннокентий Смоктуновский


Берегись автомобиля. Ее.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Саша Барон Коэн....Ну, самые известные образы - это Али Джи и Борат. Так же играл гомосека Бруно)))
> При всей несерьезности образов - входит он в них на все 100.


Алладин Хаффаз тоже вышел отлично!  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (27.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Хелена Бонэм Картер и Эдвард Нортон.

----------

Чиффа (26.08.2012), Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, Эдвард Нортон тот еще типок. Шутка.

----------


## Aion

А мне отечественные артисты нравятся)))

----------

Кунсанг (26.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Что-то мало артисток упоминают. По мне так Кейти Бейтс и Рене Зелвегер. Куин Латифа!

А из мужчин -- Дензил Вашингтон и Уилл Смит.

----------


## Ондрий

> Раз уж на БФ в эти дни полный философский штиль, как я посмотрю


У вас поиск по форуму сломался. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20315

З.Ы. а дикаприо - содомит!

----------


## Нико

> У вас поиск по форуму сломался. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20315
> 
> З.Ы. а дикаприо - содомит!


Ну что я могу поделать, если меня тема о небытии не интересует? Я не верю в полное небытие, и потому участвовать в этом не могу. А доказывать -- уже триста миллионов раз доказывалось. 

А кто такой содомит?

----------


## Bob

> Что-то мало артисток упоминают.


Кейт Бланшетт.

----------


## Нико

> Кейт Бланшетт.


Это ДА, но уже вроде было.

----------


## Anthony

> Что-то мало артисток упоминают. По мне так Кейти Бейтс и Рене Зелвегер. Куин Латифа!
> 
> А из мужчин -- Дензил Вашингтон и Уилл Смит.


Куин Латифа есчо и рэп читает хорошо  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony

Майкл Империоли - хороший актер. В "Сопраносах" хорошо сыграл.
Джеймс Гандолфини... в тех же "Сопраносах". Сидел я и думал... чем же мне приглянулась игра Гандолфини в этом фильме? И понял.. те же Пачино, Де Ниро играют в каждом фильме какой либо один типаж.. - мафиози. А Гандолфини, при той же тематике, играет кучу разных характеров в одном образе. Гениальнй фильм. Даже не повернется язык назвать его сериалом.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Из не русских - Джо Пеши, Рэй Лиотта, Эрик Картмэн)
Из русских -Толоконников, Машков. Все, пожалуй.
А не, не все. Михалков здорово сыграл в "Жмурках"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Из не русских - Джо Пеши, Рэй Лиотта, Эрик Картмэн)


Совершенно незнакомые имена. Вы хоть бы фильмы подскажите.

----------


## Чиффа

Наш гениальный Шерлок Холмс (он же Карлсон) - Василий Ливанов.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (27.08.2012), Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Наш гениальный Шерлок Холмс (он же Карлсон) - Василий Ливанов.


Да это само собой. Я просто просила с конца 90х по наши дни. Это немного другое поколение.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Да Нико, вы правы ДиКаприо однозначно растет. А так, никого особо выделить даже не могу... Обмельчали нынче и актеры и режиссеры со сценаристами. Я вот целый год ждал Прометея, а в итоге такую туфту сняли, даже обиделся на Ридли Скота.
Из неожиданного могу отметить фильм Голодные Игры, думаю теперь прочесть трилогию, говорят интереснее кина.

----------


## Эделизи

> Да Нико, вы правы ДиКаприо однозначно растет. А так, никого особо выделить даже не могу... Обмельчали нынче и актеры и режиссеры со сценаристами. Я вот целый год ждал Прометея, а в итоге такую туфту сняли, даже обиделся на Ридли Скота.
> Из неожиданного могу отметить фильм Голодные Игры, думаю теперь прочесть трилогию, говорят интереснее кина.


Дикаприо не вырос, роли до него выросли ))) Он всегда был великолепным актером. В совсем юном возрасте он сыграл в "Что гложет Гилберта Грейпа". Роль умственно отсталого он сыграл филигранно, органично как кошка. Потом "Дневники баскетболиста". Но почему то все начинают отсчет с "Титаника".

А почему "Прометей" не понравился? Мне так очень даже.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012), Фил (27.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

[QUOTE=Нико;501441]


> Совершенно незнакомые имена. Вы хоть бы фильмы подскажите.


Ну Вы чоооо))
Если Джо Пеши и Рэй Лиотта - в одном фильме, то смотрите "Славные парни" (Goodfellas),
Если по одиночке -  то Рэй Лиотта играл в одной из частей про Ганибала Лектера (ему там черепную коробку срезали на манер капалы прямо за столом. Номер части не помню.)
А Джо Пеши - "Один дома"(он там один из грабителей), "Казино"..

Эрик Картмен.. это мульт герой)) (Южный Парк)

----------


## Нико

> Да Нико, вы правы ДиКаприо однозначно растет. А так, никого особо выделить даже не могу... Обмельчали нынче и актеры и режиссеры со сценаристами. Я вот целый год ждал Прометея, а в итоге такую туфту сняли, даже обиделся на Ридли Скота.
> Из неожиданного могу отметить фильм Голодные Игры, думаю теперь прочесть трилогию, говорят интереснее кина.


1+1 из последних однозначно порадовал. Посмотрите.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Посмотрела по совету фильм про Мерелин. Ну, девочке сделали пластику и она старалась как могла.... Неплохо. Но.... Имитировать таких артистов, даже если быть на них похожим внешне, -- дело неблагодарное.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012), Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А почему "Прометей" не понравился? Мне так очень даже.


Я пока не смотрел, но очень, очень надеюсь.

----------


## Нико

> Я пока не смотрел, но очень, очень надеюсь.


Пока выходные не кончились.

----------


## Dron

> Пока выходные не кончились.


Смотрела?

----------


## Нико

> Смотрела?


\М-да. \а что ещё остаётся делать, если на БФ пурга с философией?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> \М-да. \а что ещё остаётся делать, если на БФ пурга с философией?


Смотрела или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Смотрела или нет?


Смотря что.

----------


## Dron

> Смотря что.


Прометей. Страшно, невероятно страшно, что может сделать коммерция из реалистичного хоррора.
Так, я понял. Прометей ты не смотрела.

----------


## Нико

> Прометей. Страшно, невероятно страшно, что может сделать коммерция из реалистичного хоррора.
> Так, я понял. Прометей ты не смотрела.


Если будешь оставаться таким же нудным, как щас, я тебя в тему "Алмазная сутра. Преодоление" перетащу.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012), Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Если будешь оставаться таким же нудным, как щас, я тебя в тему "Алмазная сутра. Преодоление" перетащу.


Ох, умеешь ты пугать. Иди лучше косы расплети под душем. 
И не святотатствуй над "Чужими".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012), Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ох, умеешь ты пугать. Иди лучше косы расплети под душем. 
> И не святотатствуй над "Чужими".


А если я Прометея посмотрела, например? Будете ласковы?

----------


## Нико

Видимо, мальчики боятся. Того, что восприятие девочек окажется круче. )))))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А если я Прометея посмотрела, например? Будете ласковы?


Ты его неправильно посмотрела, (если посмотрела) кожей чую.

----------

Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ты его неправильно посмотрела, (если посмотрела) кожей чую.


Это неважно

----------

Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Это неважно


Нессун дорма.
Простите за безграмотность.

----------


## Нико

> Нессум дорма.


Глянь "Принц и хористка", там многое поймёшь.

----------


## Dron

> Глянь "Принц и хористка", там многое поймёшь.


Спать лучше, чем рассуждать.

----------


## Нико

> Спать лучше, чем рассуждать.


As u wish

----------


## Сайфо

Еще Вудди Аллена надо отметить, хоть и в списке режиссеров но в своих фильмах бывает играет. Полночь в Париже наверно все смотрели?)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Еще Вудди Аллена надо отметить, хоть и в списке режиссеров но в своих фильмах бывает играет. Полночь в Париже наверно все смотрели?)


Вы знаете, не смогла посмотреть этот фильм до конца. Вуди Аллен -- такой уж Вуди Аллен, что только Мач-поинт приняла.

----------

Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Yoshka

> Кто, по-Вашему, относится к числу гениальных киноартистов-артисток современного кино? Конец прошлого века до наших дней? Очень интересно послушать мнения.


Игра Евгения Миронова, Богдана Ступки, Алексея Петренко близка к тому, чтобы признать ее гениальной. Что не скажешь о фильмах...

Работу актера в голливудском кино, которое собственно не является кино-искусством и уж тем более далеко от театра, мне оценить сложно. Ну разве что Гари Олдмен.




> Я, например, раньше считала ДиКаприо просто хорошенькой мордашкой, а теперь вижу -- настоящий артист (судя по фильму "Остров проклятых" и некоторым другим).


Да смотря "Титаник" или "Полное затмение", тоже не скажешь, что только мордашка. Хотя и слащавый то омерзения типаж. Только артист/ не артист и гениальный артист - это весьма разные категории.

----------

Кузьмич (27.08.2012), Фил (27.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Леонов, Калягин, Михалков, Алиса Фрейндлих, Олег Басилашвили, Инна Чурикова, Семен Фарада. Прямо уж про гениальность я не судья, но из не наших очень нравятся Пенелопа Круз (Возвращение), Фанни Ардан, Катрин Денёв (8 женщин), Сигурни Уивер, Натали Портман, Киану Ривз, ДиКаприо, Жан Рено, Джонни Депп... Всех и не упомню...

----------

Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Олег Даль как сказал один знакомый рокер это наш человек. Про клуб самоубийц интересное кино. Еще казахские фильмы нравятся, потому что казахи на бурят похожи). КОгда я был в Москве, встретил казаха, который сказал - О! Казах? Я говорю нет, бурят. Тот аа, я подумал казах говорит. У нас тоже начали кино снимать. http://my-hit.ru/film/17015

----------

Chong_Kwan (27.08.2012), Нико (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Леонов, Калягин, Михалков, Алиса Фрейндлих, Олег Басилашвили, Инна Чурикова, Семен Фарада. Прямо уж про гениальность я не судья, но из не наших очень нравятся Пенелопа Круз (Возвращение), Фанни Ардан, Катрин Денёв (8 женщин), Сигурни Уивер, Натали Портман, Киану Ривз, ДиКаприо, Жан Рено, Джонни Депп... Всех и не упомню...


Ну это да. Катрин Денёв, правда, из прошлого поколения. Хотя, когда она была в Москве несколько лет тому назад... Мне подруга-продюсер её рассказывала, как все мужики на вечеринке заглядывали сладостно в её декольте. Женщине далеко за 70.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012), Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я вот посмотрел как то Тараса Бульбу и не понял... чего это народ посреди битвы вдруг начинает стихами изъясняться. Понимаю Гоголь так написал, сам читал... но в кино то зачем буквально все перекладывать, не естественно это смотрится.

Что касаемо Прометея... ну фуфел получился, а вот МиБ 3 очень понравился, на удивление. Как раз к нему я изначально предвзято относился, но так ловко сюжет развернули и эмоциональную окраску дали - мол с детства он его знал и отца его уважал... даже слеза на финальных титрах навернулась.

----------

Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Эделизи

> Я вот посмотрел как то Тараса Бульбу и не понял... чего это народ посреди битвы вдруг начинает стихами изъясняться. Понимаю Гоголь так написал, сам читал... но в кино то зачем буквально все перекладывать, не естественно это смотрится.
> 
> Что касаемо Прометея... ну фуфел получился, а вот МиБ 3 очень понравился, на удивление. Как раз к нему я изначально предвзято относился, но так ловко сюжет развернули и эмоциональную окраску дали - мол с детства он его знал и отца его уважал... даже слеза на финальных титрах навернулась.


Опять насчет Прометея. мне знакомый перед просмотром сказал: нае**** . В трейлере все зрелищные кадры сделали. Больше нет.  на фильм, - не ходи!
Но как бы меня всегда интересует тока сюжет. Очень мну понравилось как дополнение ко всем "Чужим".

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Ростислав Плятт, Василий Меркурьев,Евгений Евстигнеев, Олег Борисов, Евгений Леонов, Александр Калягин. И Гордон Шамуэй.

----------

Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Дина Корзун

----------


## Аньезка

А Будда сказал, что все актеры в ады попадут.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Ричад Гир этим крайне опечален.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ричад Гир этим крайне опечален.


Не знаю, но за хомячка он ответит  :Smilie:

----------

Иляна (27.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Не знаю, но за хомячка он ответит


Это Клуневская попаболь, да и думаю хомяка он уже искупил. 
Все таки с Далай-ламой тусит.

----------

Аньезка (27.08.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Все таки в теме должен быть подвох. Артисты какие то...
Подозреваю, что скоро топикстартер выдет из кустов и скажет: "Что попались?"

----------

Фил (28.08.2012), Эделизи (27.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Не какие то, а гениальные.

----------


## Фил

> Не какие то, а гениальные.


Скорее голливудские. (за исключением Евстигнеева)

----------


## Anthony

Вспомнил!
Не знаю, как зовут актера. Играл в середине прошлого века.

Роли: 
- отец Максима Перепелицы, 
- В Гоголевской постановке играл колдуна какого-то, к которому пельмени сами в рот запрыгивали.
- Отец Прони Прокоповны ("За двумя зайцами")

Атмосферный дед был ))

----------


## Фил

> Вспомнил!
> - В Гоголевской постановке играл колдуна какого-то, к которому пельмени сами в рот запрыгивали.


 Пузатый Пацюк (Ночь перед Рождеством). Да, не знаю кто это.
А вот Борисов в "За двумя зайцами" хорош.

----------

Anthony (28.08.2012)

----------


## Фил

Яковченко, Николай Фёдорович


А вы всё Сигал, Сигал....

----------

Anthony (28.08.2012), Кузьмич (28.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Яковченко, Николай Фёдорович...


Этому деду вообще респект огромный!
И памятник похож!

----------


## Anthony

> А вы всё Сигал, Сигал....


У меня мама по Сигалу прется ))) По молодым его ролям.

Одно из моих увещеваний после принятия Буддизма, было: "Сигал тоже буддист"

----------


## Anthony

Были актеры. А щас чего-то измельчали. Русские особенно.
Щас главная задача - морду засветить, а не сыграть ((

----------

Фил (28.08.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Были актеры. А щас чего-то измельчали. Русские особенно.
> Щас главная задача - морду засветить, а не сыграть ((


 Да и иностранных актеров тоже полно было хороших, но поскольку они не играют в голливудских фильмах, то их никто и не знает. 
Например - Энтони Куинн

----------


## Фил

Орсон Уэллс

----------

Кузьмич (28.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Всетаки, фильмы без денег - в большинстве своем - лучшие фильмы.
Денег нет, режиссер крутится изо всех сил.

Тот же Тарас Бульба... Как сильно я ждал этого фильма. Только из-за режиссера.
Мне было интересно посмотреть, что снял Бортко после Собачьего сердца.

И чего в итоге? (((
Бедненькая массовка, затянуто, бюджет ограничен.
Каждый персонаж умирает по 15 минут. Все высосано из пальца по максимуму... в результате - баян-бабаян.
Но Ступка сыграл хорошо, тут ничего не возразишь.

"Бааатьку.. больно-то кааак" И так весь фильм.... Вырезать все смерти и чистого фильма останется минут 20  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (28.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Хопкинса люблю.
Особенно "Сердца в Атлантиде", "Самый быстрый Индиан", ну и Ганибал Лектер разумееца.
Но все хорошие актеры уже старые. Чего на смену ждать? Нечего.
Эх, сансара...

----------


## Anthony

Чейта я забыл про Охлобыстина.
Тоже хороший актер из современников.

----------


## Anthony

Последнее, что понравилось из Российского хэндмейда - это "Царь".
Действительно, продуманный и хороший фильм.

Хотел посмотреть ремейк Вия, но как понял - он еще не вышел?
Кто знает - подскажите.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Все что-то американских артистов любят... а Раневская? Хоть она уже и не очень современная и не очерь киноактрисса... А сэр Иэн МакКеллен?

----------


## Фил

Я всяких люблю. Шведских например.
Харриет Андерссон (сыграла в 10 фильмах Ингмара Бергмана)
Кадр из фильма "Вечер шутов"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Есть такая фишка, из "невероятных гипотез" и "теорий заговоров".
Что цивилизация описываемая в саге Чужой реально существует. Буквально в прошлом или позапрошлом году именно у той звезды вокруг которой (по сюжету) вращается планета с которой пришли "Космические жокеи" - те самые прометеи, нашли кандидата на обитаемую экзопланету, т.е. планета примерно земного типа (по массе и размеру), а также располагается в зоне Златовласки.
Но что ещё более удивительно, один из известных случаев в истории уфологии, с похищением пришельцами людей также связан с этой звездной системой.
В 70-х годах пропала одна американская семья и этот случай в США был широко известен. Через некоторое время эта семья обнаружилась, полиция вела допросы, а затем их допросили под гипнозом. Оба, муж и жена дали одинаковые показания (под гипнозом), а когда их попросили указать звездную систему откуда прилетели так называемые похитители, то они нарисовали звездное скопление, которое они сами не знали, да и не специалисты астрономы тоже не нашли бы... звездная система была из южного полушария, похищенные никогда его на небе не видели. Привязку к звездам сделали позже, при помощи компьютеров накладывали их карту на реальную карту звезд. В итоге было только одно совпадение и это звезды именно той системы - Дзета Сетки где якобы живут "прометеи" и "чужие".

----------


## Anthony

> Есть такая фишка, из "невероятных гипотез" и "теорий заговоров".
> Что цивилизация описываемая в саге Чужой реально существует. Буквально в прошлом или позапрошлом году именно у той звезды вокруг которой (по сюжету) вращается планета с которой пришли "Космические жокеи" - те самые прометеи, нашли кандидата на обитаемую экзопланету, т.е. планета примерно земного типа (по массе и размеру), а также располагается в зоне Златовласки.
> Но что ещё более удивительно, один из известных случаев в истории уфологии, с похищением пришельцами людей также связан с этой звездной системой.
> В 70-х годах пропала одна американская семья и этот случай в США был широко известен. Через некоторое время эта семья обнаружилась, полиция вела допросы, а затем их допросили под гипнозом. Оба, муж и жена дали показани одинаковые (под гипнозом), а когда их попросили указать звездную систему откуда прилетели так называемые похитители, то они нарисовали звездное скопление, которое они сами не знали. да и не специалисты астрономы тоже не нашли бы... звездная система была из южного полушария, похищенные никогда его на небе не видели. Привязку к звездам сделали много позже, при помощи компьютеров накладывали их карту на реальную карту звезд. В итоге было только одно совпадение и это звезды именно той системы - Дзета Сетки где якобы живут прометеи и чужие.


И это не рекламный "предкассовый" ход? ))

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

планету что ли ради фильма специально нашли? не слышал что бы НАСА специально обслуживает сценаристов голливуда. А эту бедную американскую семью в 70-х специально похищали (когда и чужого снимать не собирались) ради фильма который будет аж в 2012 году?

----------


## Anthony

> планету что ли ради фильма специально нашли? не слышал что бы НАСА специально обслуживает сценаристов голливуда. А эту бедную американскую семью в 70-х специально похищали (когда и чужого снимать не собирались) ради фильма который будет аж в 2012 году?


Нет, планету для этого не открывали. Просто режиссер приурочил к этому сценарий фильма.
И вся история про похищенную семью.... "Тут треба документы посерьезнее"

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> "Тут треба документы посерьезнее"


Не представляю, как подделать протоколы допросов американской полиции, да ещё перелетев в 70-е годы.

А что касается всей истории... просто так совпало. Хотя шибко странное совпадение... наверное, не без руки космических жокеев, которые телепатически внушили историю всей саги сценаристам.

----------


## Anthony

> Не представляю, как подделать протоколы допросов американской полиции, да ещё перелетев в 70-е годы.


А зачем их подделывать. Нужно просто узнать, были ли они на самом деле)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

были... я читал совершенно в другом месте, где ни про каких чужих ничего не знаю, в книге по уфологии

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

нашел... вот сайт где есть описание этой истории более подробнее и точнее

http://ufo.kulichki.net/ufo_dn_027.htm

----------

Anthony (28.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Да разве ж это - источник))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

а уфология вообще не серьезная "наука"

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

но тем не менее, никто не сказал что инопланетян нет... потому что отрицание их - жутко антинаучно и не логично

----------


## Anthony

> но тем не менее, никто не сказал что инопланетян нет... потому что отрицание их - жутко антинаучно и не логично


Буквально дня три назад по телеку вещали, что на Марсе засекли НЛО (Не в мистических программах, а в новостях). И сказали, что теперь к уфологии уже не следует относиться несерьезно.
Что к чему - дословно не помню. Спал, а телек на фоне работал. Слышал краем уха.

----------

